# Which axe?



## moronmountain (May 26, 2013)

So I was wondering what axe everyone is using for driving wedges when felling? Like brand, head weight, handle length, etc?


----------



## northmanlogging (May 26, 2013)

Antique craftsmen 3.5-4 pound? single bit, with a 26" handle, handle length is determined by the old boy scout method of using a stick to judge tree hieght, distance from eyeball to thumb with arm held straight in front. Seems I've answered this one before...

probably not wise or smart, I keep it sharp enough to shave hair...


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2013)

Five pound head, 26" straight handle. I don't know the brand...I found it in a scrap pile years ago. The heavier head seems to make driving wedges a little easier. I couldn't find a regular straight handle so I just cut the end off of a curved one. I also ground the head down a little to make it flatter and give the head a flatter surface for hitting wedges.

I don't keep a razor sharp edge on it because I'm always carrying it in my belt or on my saw bar when the saw is on my shoulder. It's sharp enough to chop with if I need to, which is seldom, but not so sharp that it's going to decapitate me if I fall on it.


----------



## bustedup (May 26, 2013)

4.5lbs kelly true (I think it a michigan patt) 26" straight custom handle, I ground it slightly thicker and dressed the poll a bit, Like others it got an edge enough if I need to clean bark or brush out if I feeling energetic lol. I use it if I'm climbing to


Main thing I'd suggest is make sure the shaft and head are well fitted and check it regularly .....it has been known for a head to part company whilst swinging .....and it kinda upsets folks around ya not to mention ya having to go look for it lol


----------



## jrcat (May 26, 2013)

I have estwing hatchet head cant come it...its part of the handle lol. I think I am going to get a fiskars axe.... I saw a guy shop through 5/8' sage cable with one chop and not leave a mark on the head.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 26, 2013)

ha, so i ain't crazy for likein the short strait handle. I seem to be much more accurate with it.
strait handles hard to find here. bought couple at flea market last summer.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I don't keep a razor sharp edge on it because I'm always carrying it in my belt or on my saw bar when the saw is on my shoulder. It's sharp enough to chop with if I need to, which is seldom, but not so sharp that it's going to decapitate me if I fall on it.



Yeah I worry about cutting myself on it too, when hiking in I keep it in one of them hammer holder things on my wedge belt facing sternwards. While working it mostly stays next to the stump somewheres.

I use it to bump knots on the landing sometimes, and I like taking one swing to sever a 3" stem, makes me feel all mannish and bad ass

You guys really can't find straight handles? That seems weird...


----------



## bustedup (May 26, 2013)

Over here lol.....not a chance.....I gotta make em and handles for double bits lol they look at ya like you nuts


----------



## madhatte (May 26, 2013)

4 lb Dayton pattern Jeep axe, 28" curved handle. I have a couple of them. I also like 2.5 lb heads on 18" rafting handles. Handier, but don't drive as well. Depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## Furious (May 26, 2013)

Whichever one TSC has on sale every week....


----------



## bitzer (May 27, 2013)

Straight handles can be had at many hardware stores, menards, in my area mills fleet farm or other farm/fleet supply places. It doesn't really matter if you're cutting it down to about 2 ft or so. I've got mine at about 22" I think. It hangs on my wedge belt unless I need it and rarely gets hung up in the brush back there. Its a 4.5lb head I think. Easy to swing one handed, but I can still get two hands on it. I bought a Truper 3.5lb (no 5lbers around here) and added a pound to the pall which extended that much farther out. Like Gologit said you want the pall flat, but keep the corners rounded off so you don't chew up yer wedges. Also mine is not very sharp and I did fall on it last week. Damn sidehill exposed roots! Stepped on er in the only spot my corks couldn't grip it. The rain and leaf litter didn't help much either.


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2013)

moronmountain said:


> So I was wondering what axe everyone is using for driving wedges when felling? Like brand, head weight, handle length, etc?



Make sure the driving surface is flat, otherwise your wedges will crack up rather quickly..


----------



## H 2 H (May 27, 2013)

I don't get paid to fall trees but this is what I use







Council 3 1/2 lbs straight handle 26"


----------



## HuskStihl (May 27, 2013)

The only thing I can reliably hit a wedge with is my saw.


----------



## jrcat (May 27, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> The only thing I can reliably hit a wedge with is my saw.



You should use the steel wedges.. that way the wedge doesnt get damaged :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (May 27, 2013)

In terms of what you can walk into a shop tomorrow and buy, I'm quite happy with my Council axe...No idea of the dimensions, other than it fits me. Drives wedges nicely and chops nicely when you #### up on Lone Ranger duty.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 27, 2013)

How come is it that you only get really ####ing hung up when, your all alone? and its a long walk back to the crummy for a spare bar/saw...

I hung both saws saturday... stupid back leaning tiny assed little pecker poles... knew I should backed it first but no I'm way to cool to try that stupid trick... Oh and broke a good wedge off in it.


----------



## dooby (May 27, 2013)

i think its a 4lb. Collins head. the handle is knew just two weeks ago. Friction tape down at the hang-on-to part of the handle. 26" in length. Its an oldie but a goody. Only saw i ever smashed was a day i just knew i didn't need to carry no ax. But the cat skinner on that other job should have been lookin better.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## imagineero (May 28, 2013)

Work Axes & Training Axes - Tuatahi Racing Axes and Saws - Quality Competition Equipment of the Highest Standard


----------



## bitzer (May 28, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> How come is it that you only get really ####ing hung up when, your all alone? and its a long walk back to the crummy for a spare bar/saw...
> 
> I hung both saws saturday... stupid back leaning tiny assed little pecker poles... knew I should backed it first but no I'm way to cool to try that stupid trick... Oh and broke a good wedge off in it.



Directionally falling small timber will make a fool out of anybody...


----------



## dooby (May 28, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Directionally falling small timber will make a fool out of anybody...



I concur-worst i ever came to an end was in 10"-14" pecker poles. A friggin' little breeze, hot weather, and end of day fatigue....and no axe!!! Yes that was the day i lost me saw.:bang:


----------



## GASoline71 (May 28, 2013)

madhatte said:


> 4 lb Dayton pattern Jeep axe, *28" curved handle*. I have a couple of them. I also like 2.5 lb heads on 18" rafting handles. Handier, but don't drive as well. Depends on what I'm doing.



Cool... I'm not the only one that likes the curved handle. 5 pounder single bit for me... and for some reason the curved handle feels right when I hold the axe backwards to slam wedges. Don't know why... just duz... 

Gary


----------



## roberte (May 28, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> How come is it that you only get really ####ing hung up when, your all alone? and its a long walk back to the crummy for a spare bar/saw...
> 
> I hung both saws saturday... stupid back leaning tiny assed little pecker poles... knew I should backed it first but no I'm way to cool to try that stupid trick... Oh and broke a good wedge off in it.



I guess it was good I wasn't there, lol. 
We could of Hung 4 saws. 
I use both the small and the big axe, both are in the crummy.
I usually go about 10 steps , then go and grab one , if I don't that's when I need it.


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> How come is it that you only get really ####ing hung up when, your all alone? and its a long walk back to the crummy for a spare bar/saw...
> 
> I hung both saws saturday... stupid back leaning tiny assed little pecker poles... knew I should backed it first but no I'm way to cool to try that stupid trick... Oh and broke a good wedge off in it.



You also get hung up when somebody is taking pictures or video. Or when somebody that you really want to impress with your skill is watching...like the bullbuck or the siderod. Most of them have the good grace not to laugh at you. Until they're out of sight anyway.


----------



## bustedup (May 28, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You also get hung up when somebody is taking pictures or video. Or when somebody that you really want to impress with your skill is watching...like the bullbuck or the siderod. Most of them have the good grace not to laugh at you. Until they're out of sight anyway.



Oh I agree posing for picks or to impress the boss invariably is when things go south fast...


----------



## bitzer (May 28, 2013)

An older picture, the smaller head has had about four or five handles since. Anyway the smaller one weighed something like 5.5lbs with the handle and the bigger one like 7lbs. The longer handle is 36". You can tell where I added to the pall on both axes. You really gotta watch out when smacking wedges with the bigger one. She drives like a champ. but you can mush em up pretty quick.






View attachment 297597


----------



## bustedup (May 28, 2013)

Those handles look like night stick handles lol in ain't getting on your wrong side lol


When ya say ya added the poll did ya fire weld it or what......just interested


----------



## bitzer (May 28, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Those handles look like night stick handles lol in ain't getting on your wrong side lol
> 
> 
> When ya say ya added the poll did ya fire weld it or what......just interested



Nope just stick welded some stacks of 1/4" plate to it and then ground it mostly clean. I can strike an arc and run a grinder, but I'm no metal worker!


----------



## bustedup (May 28, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Nope just stick welded some stacks of 1/4" plate to it and then ground it mostly clean. I can strike an arc and run a grinder, but I'm no metal worker!



Cool bro if it works it works ......if ya don't have it .....make it or modify it


----------



## dooby (May 28, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Cool bro if it works it works ......if ya don't have it .....make it or modify it



I did that with a marriage once!!!!(modified)


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 28, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> I don't get paid to fall trees but this is what I use
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got one looks a lot like this only it's a 5 pounder. Some days it feels much heavier though. 5 pounds with a strait handle just fits nice. Don't know the length on the handle, whatever it is it swings good and hits as square as I can.

Starting to see a whole bunch more guys with them little Stihl hatchet things. I just am not able to bring myself to even try. All the guys who taught me would come back and never let me have a good nights sleep again.



Owl


----------



## Kodiakmac (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been using an old 4 pounder I picked up in BC 39 years ago.

Changed the handle 14 times and I'm on the 3rd head - best axe I ever had.:msp_wink::jester:


----------



## ryan_marine (Jun 25, 2013)

I use a fiskers X15. Works well but I have tested their warnenty once. And had a dealer tell me not to return them to them. Needless to say I won't do business with them any more.

Ray


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 26, 2013)

Council 5 lb. Rafting pattern . US made. 36" straight handle. 
And a 28 oz Vaughn framing ax. 18" straight.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 26, 2013)

The wife was out of town with the older 2 kids last weekend leaving me with the 4 year old twin boys. I've learned the cheapest way to entertain them for a few hours is to go to lowe's and let them play on the lawn tractors. I figure if the Husqvarna lawn tractor can't survive 2 monkeys jumping on it, it's not gonna last long anyway, but the lowes employees start hovering after a while. That had nothing to do with nothing, but while we were there I saw a 4lb mini-sledge (18" maybe?) for 20 bucks and actually thought about buying it to pound wedges. Then I remembered I am not a pro-faller and already have way too much stuff to accomplish something I don't actually do:liquor:


----------



## jrcat (Jun 26, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> The wife was out of town with the older 2 kids last weekend leaving me with the 4 year old twin boys. I've learned the cheapest way to entertain them for a few hours is to go to lowe's and let them play on the lawn tractors. I figure if the Husqvarna lawn tractor can't survive 2 monkeys jumping on it, it's not gonna last long anyway, but the lowes employees start hovering after a while. That had nothing to do with nothing, but while we were there I saw a 4lb mini-sledge (18" maybe?) for 20 bucks and actually thought about buying it to pound wedges. Then I remembered I am not a pro-faller and already have way too much stuff to accomplish something I don't actually do:liquor:



Tools are an addiction man.. once you start you cannot stop. This is no cad.. this is worse than cad..It stems into welders... shop tools... then equipment... then more tools to work on that equipment... then more storage space to hold those tools .. then a bigger shop to work on the equipment..:dribble:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 26, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Tools are an addiction man.. once you start you cannot stop. This is no cad.. this is worse than cad..It stems into welders... shop tools... then equipment... then more tools to work on that equipment... then more storage space to hold those tools .. then a bigger shop to work on the equipment..:dribble:



It all started with a hammer, and a hatchet. Now there are big yellow machines with my name on em, and tractors, and anvils, and breaker bars...

Once you start its very hard to quite and the detox is very expensive (####ing mechanics)


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 26, 2013)

northman, ya got to be your own mechanic.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 27, 2013)

HS. Order a 5 lb rafting ax fromBailey's with a 26 or 28" handle. . . 
You should have bought the hand sledge, TOO !!:haha::baffle:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 27, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> northman, ya got to be your own mechanic.



The list of things I've paid some one else to fix is really short... 

One bad fuel line in a chain saw (needed it the next day and not enough time to solve/ come back for parts...) 

The cylinder on the skidder (time and equipment)

Uh... I think thats about it outside of tires (I really hate working on tires) unless you count the machining on a re-over-built 289? But I tore it down and put it back together.

I would just be really nice to have a roof and solid ground to work on stuff...


----------

